# hay bale storage



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 25, 2008)

One of the feed stores here in town got 100 pound bales of timothy from this season in recently. We plan to go tomorrow morning to buy one for the buns. My question is, how do I store it? Should I get a big rubbermaid container and put it in there, with the lid off so it gets air circulation? I'm afraid of the huge mess it may make if it isn't in a container. Also, how do I go about getting hay off of it? I've never had a bale of hay before, but I seem to recall someone saying not to cut all the bands at once or it will fluff up like crazy. Will the hay be pretty easy to pull off? And how long will it be good for? My boys eat about a pound of hay each per week, so 100 pounds should be enough to last us for about a year!

The feed store also sells bales of orchard grass and brome hay, should I get one of them or stick with timothy?

Thank you :biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2008)

Everytime someone asks about storing a large amount of hay, I remember this post from sas....



:shock:



*Pipp wrote: *


> This I thinkcost me $40.  Isplit it with a friend (Aurora/Dawn), an she dropped it off.:hug2: I paid around $14 a bale plusgas.I think all totalled it'stwo and ahalf 90 lb bales.
> 
> I've used a lot of it, so it doesn't quite go up to the ceilinganymore, but it does still span the length of the tub (couldn't get anangle to show that), andthere's a bale lying flat on alongthe bottom under the other bale and bags. I'm going throughat least one of those green garbage bags full every week for my fourhay eaters (and hay players).
> 
> ...


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 25, 2008)

I sore mine in a bale bag.

http://www.google.com/products?clie...=s&hl=en&q=bale bag&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 26, 2008)

I use a giant rubbermaid container without the lid. I also have a smaller one for a flake of hay that I use on a daily basis. 1 bale fits in the big container and there is fairly good circualtion. I usually end up having to put several flakes on top as the bales I get are too big to fit all inside the container. The bales I get are about 60 pounds or so. 

I use a shower curain on the floor when opening the bale, it makes cleaning up easier. I also put one in the car when getting the bale. Dollar stores have them for $1. A large palstic table colth would work too. 

As you don't really need to get 2 bales, I would stick with one. You can ask if they will sell you half a bale, then you can get 2 kinds. You could also put an ad on a site and see if anyone would be willing to split a bale or 2 with you.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2008)

I also store mine in a huge rubbermade bin with the lid off. You could also cut holes in it if you were worried about ventilation. 

I always prop the bale up on an area and then remove the twine. Then you can usually fit half a bale in a rubbermade bin. If I have more I store it in big garbage bags with holes in them.

All those kinds of hay are great for bunnies to have everyday. I would pick the one that looks the freshest and greenest. Or, if you have more room for storage you could buy one of each and mix them up- bunnies love mixed hays


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I will be picking up three bales this week and will store it in the garage ontop of some thing so it is not on the floor,lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going to try and post on Craigslist and see if anyone wants to split the bale with me! I got a bale of timothy and it looks nice. It smells very fresh. It's still in the back of my boyfriend's Explorer because we don't know what to do with it! It's 100 pounds and the dimensions are 4 feet by approximately 2 feet by 2 feet. We went to two stores last night looking for a container to keep it in, but none are big enough. Not even a big trash can! How does one split a bale of hay in half? If I could divide it in two, I'm sure I could fit it in a couple big storage bins. I'm afraid that it will fluff up to a billion times it's size if I remove the bands and start pulling wads of hay off. I plan to do it outside to keep the mess to a minimum


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha ha i got a mental image of you taking the wire off and it inflating like a raft!!!!!! lol. Well you might want to keep it, if your buns are anything like mine they will go through it in no time


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

A breeder puts her bale of hay in a large rubbermaid container on wheels and wheels it to the rabbit shows. She gave me 3 or 4 flakes which filled a large garbage bag and told me I can get more from her when I need it.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Aug 28, 2008)

We built a hay rack out of the same wire squares used to make bunny condos and pens. Placed it on a board with wheels and store it in our basement.
Since it's custom built to the size of the bails size is not problem. Plenty of air circulation.
Luckily we have a dry basement. Only con is some hay may fall on the floor when loading the laundry hamper we use for short term storage in a closet in the bunnies room.
Last purchase was three 50-60 lb bails and they look and smell as fresh as when we bought them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a basement to store the hay in, only our entry way. I don't want hay all over the place because the entry way is fairly small and it's the only way in and out of the house, so hay would be tracked everywhere.

Do you think it would work if I bought two big rubbermaid totes and tried to divide the hay between the two?


----------

